# Automatisierungtreff Böblingen - Karten



## b1k86-DL (11 Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn jemand kostenlose Eintrittskarten für den Automatisierungtreff in Böblingen ( 15.03-17.03) haben möchte, soll sich einfach kurz melden.

Viele Grüße und schonmal vorab ein schönes Wochenende!

Benjamin Kliegel


----------



## Jan (11 Februar 2011)

Hallo Herr Kliegel,

haben sie zufällig auch kostenlose Karten für die Hannovermesse 2011?


----------



## b1k86-DL (15 Februar 2011)

Hallo Jan,

sorry für die späte Antwort. Eigentlich nicht, aber ich schaue mal was ich machen kann! Ich melde mich bei Dir!

Viele Grüße BKl


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 März 2011)

Kommt jetzt eigentlich jemand ausm Forum in den nächsten 3 Tagen? Ich wäre morgen und Mittwoch da... am DELTALOGIC Stand


----------



## Tommi (14 März 2011)

leider zu weit...

Viel Erfolg für Euch.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 März 2011)

> Ort: Ostwestfalen



Danke dir. Ja, die Strecke kenn ich... komme ursprünglich aus PB ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2011)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Danke dir. Ja, die Strecke kenn ich... komme ursprünglich aus PB ;-)



Ja, ja aus dem gelobten Land


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ja, ja aus dem gelobten Land



Dat sach ich dir... ;-) Bin übrigens KW 14 wieder in der Nähe... schon was vor? ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2011)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt eigentlich jemand ausm Forum in den nächsten 3 Tagen? Ich wäre morgen und Mittwoch da... am DELTALOGIC Stand


 

 Hallo Sven.

Lohnt das ? Bin grade im Schwarzwald und könnte am Donnerstag mal reinschauen. Was läuft den da so ab ? Nürnberg in klein oder ganz anderes Konzept ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2011)

Cool.... wenn man bei GOOGLE "Automatisierungtreff Böblingen" eingibt kommt zuerst der Link aufs SPS-Forum


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 März 2011)

Hallo Axel,

naja Nürnberg in ganz ganz klein. :-D der ganze Treff ist vielleicht 1,5 mal so groß wie der Siemensstand in Nürnberg (mal grob geschätzt).

Aber um ein bisschen rumzuschauen und sich über neue Technologien zu unterhalten recht nett... 

Am Donnerstag ist Benni da (b1k86-DL)... kannst dich auch gerne nochmal an meinen Chef wenden, dann schicken wir dir noch Freikarten Express.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2011)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Dat sach ich dir... ;-) Bin übrigens KW 14 wieder in der Nähe... schon was vor? ;-)



Weiß ich noch nicht, ich plane immer nur für die nächsten 10 min. Alles
andere muß ich mir aufschreiben ROFLMAO:

Sollten wir mal telefonieren!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Sollten wir mal telefonieren!



Klar können wir machen... ich würd sagen, ich meld mich dann so eine Woche vorher nochmal, ansonsten halt 10 Minuten vorher ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2011)

Man Helmut und ich hab schon Termin für die Hannover Messe mit dir ausgemacht. Wenn das mal gut geht......

Ich versuche das am Donnerstag mal. Mal sehen wie der Kunde mich weglässt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Man Helmut und ich hab schon Termin für die Hannover Messe mit dir ausgemacht. Wenn das mal gut geht......
> 
> Ich versuche das am Donnerstag mal. Mal sehen wie der Kunde mich weglässt.



Wann war den das nochmal....verdammt, hatte ich mir das aufgeschrieben,
Weißt du das noch


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2011)

au mannnnn....... den Dienstag.... 5.4.2011 ... mehr hatten wir noch nicht ausgemacht.....


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wann war den das nochmal....



Ich glaube die ist auch in der KW 14...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2011)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ich glaube die ist auch in der KW 14...



Ups, dann kommst du einfach mit zur Messe. Wenn ich diesen Thread nicht vergesse 
sollte ich den Termin ja wiederfinden.


----------



## Tommi (15 März 2011)

Au man, kaum ist man mal nen Stündchen außer Haus, geht hier die Post ab...*ROFL*


----------



## Jan (15 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> au mannnnn....... den Dienstag.... 5.4.2011 ... mehr hatten wir noch nicht ausgemacht.....


 
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auf einen Link hinweisen.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=43115

Vieleicht besteht ja Interesse.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 März 2011)

Hallo liebes Dl-Team.

Wie ihr sicher  festgestellt habt bin ich heute nicht vorbei gekommen. Mein Kunde und der Verkehrsfunk (15km Stau bei Stuttgart) haben mich umdenken lassen.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem Spass.


Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Verpolt (18 März 2011)

War am Dienstag dort.

Leckeres Buffet, nette Leute und "unendlich viele Exponate ". (Werma hatte eine Drei-Farben-Leuchtsäule). Ansonsten war das, denke ich, für alle Beteiligten ein entspannende, informative Abwechslung.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Dl-Team.
> 
> Wie ihr sicher  festgestellt habt bin ich heute nicht vorbei gekommen. Mein Kunde und der Verkehrsfunk (15km Stau bei Stuttgart) haben mich umdenken lassen.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem  War ja nicht das letzte Mal.


----------



## b1k86-DL (29 März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer noch Tickets für die Hannover Messer benötigt soll sich einfach melden, habe noch 8 Stk. Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst! :-D

Viele Grüße

Benjamin


----------

